# If your dog is having surgery...



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

PLEASE remember to STOP Salmon Oil & Vitamin E at least 1-2 weeks before hand (if it's not an emergency surgery)...both can cause increased bleeding time.

Ziva had a hysterectomy yesterday and due to my stupidity I didn't research the supplements nor tell my vet/dad she was on both of those and now she is bleeding from her incision a little more than normal. So if she's still bleeding by noon, will probably have to take her in for Vit K shot & pills. Her color/crt are both still normal so she's not losing too much blood, just enough she has to have her belly wrapped. I feel like such a bad doggie mama. I did TONS of research before I chose to have her ovaries left, just didn't research the right things. :-( (I already feel crappy enough so please don't harp on me for being an idiot).


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this. I had no idea either. Don't beat yourself up for it. It will all be okay. And now you have learned a lesson and are sharing it with others. I am sure there are a lot of people who had no idea that was an issue either!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up about it. Thanks for sharing this info! Keep us all posted on her progress!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea either. Thank you for sharing! This forum is a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well luckily I have been totally slacking on adding salmon oil to my dogs' diets for the last two weeks (they got a little once last week), so hopefully it will be ok for Peyton today. But thank you so much for letting us all know this, I had no idea!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, thanks so much for that reminder. My husband is having surgery in a few weeks and I know about stopping the fish oils capsules for him, but it never entered my head about the dog. Hopefully she will never need surgery (touching wood like mad here), but it's a good jog to the memory banks.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

D:
Do they dilute the blood? Increase the time for the blood to clot? Just curious as to the details of what the oils and vitamin E do.

Hope she gets better soon, good thing it wasn't anything serious :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you thank you for bringing this to my attention! I had no idea. 

I am sure your little Ziva will be fine. She is lucky to have a mama that is so caring. :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for letting us know about this. I had NO idea! And clearly, not a lot of other people did either. So you have NOTHING to feel guilty about. AND... you have educated a bunch of us here. So you potentially helped all of our pets.

Is it just salmon oil? Or all fish oil? What about whole fish?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> D:
> Do they dilute the blood? Increase the time for the blood to clot? Just curious as to the details of what the oils and vitamin E do.
> 
> Hope she gets better soon, good thing it wasn't anything serious :tongue:


Its a blood thinner. Which means it can take longer for the blood to clot - not a good thing if you are having invasive surgery particularily. Normally they like you to stop taking any medications containing asprin, including nsaids, fish oil and over the counter supplements at least 10 days prior to surgery.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wow! Thanks for letting us know about this. I had NO idea! And clearly, not a lot of other people did either. So you have NOTHING to feel guilty about. AND... you have educated a bunch of us here. So you potentially helped all of our pets.
> 
> Is it just salmon oil? Or all fish oil? What about whole fish?


As far as I know it is just fish oil/salmon oil & Vitamin E, I think whole fish (unless feeding massive quantities of it would be fine.


----------

